# Technology



## lthorley (Aug 13, 2013)

Does anyone know any sites that I can access free/rented films in Saudi Arabia?

I have a chromebook and want sites that are easy to use.


----------



## nadaal (May 20, 2014)

torrent is good by downloading movies


----------

